# OnDemand not working for me anymore



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

I used to be able to use OnDemand but the last couple of times I have tried it, it hasn't worked.

I picked a couple of shows to download and they will go into a queue. 

When I look at the queue, they are all paused. I try to resume the download and I get some network error, I believe. I restarted the receiver but I still can't download anything. I haven't tried to ping the receiver from my PC as of yet.

My setup: HR20 with static ip connected to a hub (wired connection). 

I haven't tried switching ports on the hub as of yet but my PS3 is connected to the same hub and works w/o any issue.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

FYI... you won't be able to PING the HR20... it doesn't reply.

Have you run the system tests to see if you still have INTERNET connection on the HR20


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> FYI... you won't be able to PING the HR20... it doesn't reply.
> 
> Have you run the system tests to see if you still have INTERNET connection on the HR20


no...haven't tried that

what would cause it to stop working?

I have downloaded 4 or 5 shows (nothing recent) and I haven't changed anything (the receiver has been updated since, though).


----------



## dmaintenanceman (Jun 11, 2007)

heathramos said:


> I used to be able to use OnDemand but the last couple of times I have tried it, it hasn't worked.
> 
> I picked a couple of shows to download and they will go into a queue.
> 
> ...


I have experienced the same scenario that you have stated here. It began late Friday evening. I have a Linksys(WRT54G) wireless router and a Linksys(WET200) wireless bridge. I assumed it was the bridge, since the wireless router works fine. Now I see that it is a problem with Directv. I am currently away from the box and will not be able to check it for at least a month.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I've been away from the whole On Demand thing for quite a while but I recently upgraded from a 1.5 to a 3.0 mbps DSL service and so tried to download a couple of shows to see how my download times had improved. But what I found yesterday and today is that after the download has started, it always terminates very shortly with an error message that it is no longer connected to the internet. When I go to check the internet connection with the system test, it always shows that I am succesfully connected though. When I return from the test, I see that the download has resumed, but only for a short while before I get the error message about not being connected to the internet. And, by the way, I am able to media share with my laptop without a hitch so I don't think this is a problem with my wireless network (Buffalo router and repeater). 

Does this sound like what you guys are talking about and is it confirmed as a problem on directv's end?


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

shendley said:


> Does this sound like what you guys are talking about and is it confirmed as a problem on directv's end?


I am not sure if it is on Directv's end or not

I did test the network connection on the receiver and that worked and when I added a program to the queue, it would start and pause back and forth for awhile but not accomplish anything. I ended up changing ports on my hub and it seemed to work okay. I later decided to just change the hub altogether (got a 5 port switch instead).

of course that hub worked perfectly fine before so I won't feel comfortable saying it was the issue until I run this way for awhile without problems.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I tried downloading another show yesterday and this time I didn't get the error message telling me that I'd lost my connection to the internet, but the download was interminably slow. It took about 12 minutes to download 2 minutes of an SD program. To make sure it wasn't my internet connection, I checked my download speeds while I was downloading the VOD. They were pretty normal for me: about 2.4 mbps.


----------



## NO1B4ME (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont think the download speed is much dependent on the customers ISP connection. I have a 20 Meg pipe to my house and connected dirrectly to both DVR's with hardwired Cat5 and it takes a while to download movie.

I can download a movie on my laptop via wireless Faster than the DVR's can.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

As an update and correction to my earlier posts, my problems with downloading Dods were a function of a problem I was having with my router and modem not working together properly. Now that the problem's been fixed I'm downloading okay again. I was a bit disappointed, though, to find that at my new dsl speed of near 3 mbps I'm still not downloading shows 1-1 timewise (30 minute shows downloaded in 20 minutes, for instance). I tried a Reno 911 that was 22 minutes long and it was taking app. 3 minutes for every 10% - 8 minutes longer than the length of the show. Oh well . . . it's still faster than my old 1.5 service.


----------



## SCHEP23 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone, Just registerd as a new member. I am a Directv subscriber since 2000. I just heard about the DTV on demand feature. Does this new system allow us to subscribe to the Howard Stern On Demand channel?


----------



## SCHEP23 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone, Just registerd as a new member. I am a Directv subscriber since 2000. I just heard about the DTV on demand feature. Does this new system allow us to subscribe to the Howard Stern On Demand channel??


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

I am having similar problems. I have a Linksys(WRT54G) wireless router and a Linksys (WGA54G) wireless Game Adapter. The wireless connection from the router to the game adapter keeps going on and off. I can't seem to get a consistant connection. I don't know if this has to do with the Directv OnDemand problems or my router/Game adapter itself.

The router and game adapter are about 30 feet apart.


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

My DOD stopped working too. I'm not sure when, since I do not use it that often. I ran the system test without any issues- Network connected.


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

Well the program that I requested for download yesterday is finally out of pause and downloading. I'm not sure what happenned, but it seems to be working again.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

SCHEP23 said:


> Hello Everyone, Just registerd as a new member. I am a Directv subscriber since 2000. I just heard about the DTV on demand feature. Does this new system allow us to subscribe to the Howard Stern On Demand channel??


no it is not available at this time


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Scott J said:


> Well the program that I requested for download yesterday is finally out of pause and downloading. I'm not sure what happenned, but it seems to be working again.


probably a glitch with the system or your box, remember this is still in beta version so Directv is still working out all the tweeks


----------

